# Are these chants buggy?



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I am pretty new to this chanterelle picking.......actually extremely new would be more accurate. I hear talk of the chants being buggy and am a little confused. On YouTube I saw a video of a guy pointing out a buggy chanterelle but the holes were on side of stem. The ones I found today were almost completely void of holes in side of stem but when I looked at bottom there were holes in the bottom of the stems. Would that be a buggy shroom? Here's a couple pics I took of seperated shrooms with what I assume are buggy mushrooms and another pic of mushrooms I assume are not buggy? Do you guys pitch the buggy ones or can you cut out the bad spots as long as they aren't too hit up? Thanks guys!
Buggy?

Not buggy?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Found the videos online and I guess I saw it wrong. Holes were in bottom of stem. I tossed the bad ones. Bummer.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

The pics are correct. . Ill make a second cut just under the cap to see if they made it that far up the stem.. if not then the cap goes into the bag


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

A second stem cut is not always a sure sign of a bug free mushroom.
With larger chants, i cut it in halve length wise to check for any tunneling.
A lot of meat can be saved by merrily cutting thin slivers off until no more tunneling is seen.


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

you are rarely ever going to find bug free mushrooms especially chanterelles....if it isn't getting soft and brown go ahead and cook, then eat them....bugs never hurt anyone and you will never know the difference between a bug free vs. burrowed chanterelle


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Couldn't you just soak them in water to get rid of most of the bugs?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Steve said:


> Couldn't you just soak them in water to get rid of most of the bugs?


The problem with soaking a mushroom to get rid of bugs is that the bugs can burrow into the meaty part of the mushroom like the cap or stem. If the bug is small, it is easy to hide inside and soaking will only effect the outside of the mushroom. Most mushrooms will not absorb extra water unless it has started to dry out. The bug could have also layed eggs inside :yikes: (they won't hurt you, most of our food have contains critters but you don't see them).

People soak soak morels in salt water to get rid of insects that hide in the little nooks and crannies on the outside. The morel meat is thin, but more dense than most other mushrooms. Soaking is a good way to remove the pests. Again, if the morel has not dried out, it will not absorb any additional water.

Alton Brown on his program "Good Eats" weighed a bowl of white button mushrooms before and after soaking them in water and there was an insignificant difference in weight. Button mushrooms are denser than oyster mushrooms or chanterelles. A less dense mushroom will probably absorb some water. You can squeeze most of the water out on a paper towel. Any remaining water can be cooked off.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

All you should do to clean mushrooms is brush them with a small brush or wipe them with a damp cloth. If you want worm free Chanterelles, come north. I think the cooler climate discourages worms. Out of a hundred Chanterelles, I may find 2 or 3 that have wormholes. it's a different story around later August. They start to show up in the older, mature mushrooms. But at the most about 20 out of 100. That's the pleasure of living up here......


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Also. If you want to soak your Mushrooms, soak them in Vodka.....LOL I just made a new batch of Chanterelle Infused Vodka,. This time I added a dash of Nutmeg, a couple of Cloves and a halved Apricot. It will be ready in 2 weeks. It doesn't look like much, but the jar is a half gallon jar.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

What's the purpose of soaking in vodka?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

The Vodka tastes like Chanterelles then. I also Sweet Pickle Chanterelles They go good as a Chanterelle Martini


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

What's the best way to store chants? I always halve my morels but didn't know if a similar process is used with them. I assume they'd be sliced into thinner sections?


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

What's the best way to store chants? I always halve my morels but didn't know if a similar process is used with them. I assume they'd be sliced into thinner sections?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mushroom Jack said:


> The Vodka tastes like Chanterelles then. I also Sweet Pickle Chanterelles They go good as a Chanterelle Martini


When I saw your post #9, I was going to say the chants would make a good garnish for a martini, but I guess I don't have too now. 

How about a chanterelle stuffed jumbo olive in that martini? Would the olive overpower the subtle taste of the chanterelle or would it complement it?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks tastey Jack! Might have to give it a whirl!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks tastey Jack! Might have to give it a whirl!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Petronius
I don't think the olive would overpower it. The Vodka is pretty strong tasting of Chanterelles.
Chuckinduck, I lightly sauté my Chanterelles, then freeze them. I cut them in fairly large pieces. When I cook them I cook them frozen. I don't thaw them out first.


----------

